# When he was younger



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Skip asked me to post this picture it's the first coyote he caught he got it in a Blake and lamb 2-1/2 single long spring that he told me he still has skip is the young man on the right in the picture and this was taken in the early 1960's


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good stuff, Pokey. Bet that trap ain't for sale, either.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder what he got for the pelt.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx for posting ,cool to see the old stuff .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I wonder what he got for the pelt.


 Under a buck.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I wonder what he got for the pelt.


A lifelong passion.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Skip asked me to post this picture it's the first coyote he caught he got it in a Blake and lamb 2-1/2 single long spring that he told me he still has skip is the young man on the right in the picture and this was taken in the early 1960's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dang , I thought folks was still wearing fig leaves way back then! :mrgreen:


----------

